# MAC Haul



## Cinci (Aug 20, 2008)

Top - Pro Eye Makeup Remover, Green Gel Cleanser, Blot Powder (Dark)  Pigments - Left to Right - Chocolate Brown, Kitschmas, Cool Pink, Grape, Kelly Green  Pro Pan Eyeshadows - Bronze, Woodwinked, Tempting, Naked Lunch, Sattelite Dreams, Swimming  Potted Eyeshadows - Grand Entrance (x2)  Shadestick - Pink Couture  Paint - Bare Study  Brushes - Left To Right: 242, 217, 217, 239, 219, 231, 222


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

wow!! enjoy


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

What an awesome guy!  Let me know if he has a brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

he's a keeper hun...and so are your goodies


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

What a great bf you have! Enjoy all your fabulous new pretties


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

How nice of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice stuff.


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

nice haul


----------



## Brittni (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

holy sh%t. ballin


----------



## AmandDUR (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

thats so sweet! enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

great haul! so sweet of your BF.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Lovely haul, enjoy!


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_What an awesome guy!  Let me know if he has a brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 

ditto!


----------



## xxAngelxx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Ooh, very nice! I'm jealous!


----------



## neonbright (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Haul, away.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

one word - NICE!

Enjoy, lovely.  I think it is wonderful that your man supports you with a splurge like this!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Can i borrow your boyfriend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 nice haul, enjoy!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Wow, what a great bf!  Enjoy your haul!


----------



## JennyNenny (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

WOW, where did you find him? enjoy


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Awesome stuff!! OMG!!! Enjoy your 217 brushes!! I LOOOOOOVE mine!!!
Hmm... I think you inspired me to get the 231 brush! where have I been? I don't have that in my collection!!!?


Ohhhh.. and Kudos to your boyfriend! Every girl needs one of him!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_he's a keeper hun...and so are your goodies_

 
he sure is!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_one word - NICE!

Enjoy, lovely. I think it is wonderful that your man supports you with a splurge like this!_

 
It is!  It makes me feel much less guilty about the insane amounts of money I spend, lol..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_Awesome stuff!! OMG!!! Enjoy your 217 brushes!! I LOOOOOOVE mine!!!
Hmm... I think you inspired me to get the 231 brush! where have I been? I don't have that in my collection!!!?
_

 
Thanks, I the 217's too!  I can't get enough of them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my first 231.  I bought it to apply my paints.. I've only used it a few times, but so far I like it.  Since it's smaller, its alot more precise and easy to use. 



Thanks everyone for your comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I read a few of them to my boyfriend, and you should see the smile on his face, hehe


----------



## melliquor (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Wow... lucky girl.  Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

That is an awesome haul!


----------



## artisick (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

What a sweet boyfriend!! Great haul


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Awww sweet b/f and amazing haul. Iam sooooo jelous of your full size grape pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

you lucky biotch! lol!! Did he pic the colors out himself? You got quite a catch there


----------



## simplykat (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

lucky gal! enjoy your goodies!
i love the 217.. i have the 231 too, but i have no idea what to use it for ):


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Does he have a brother?!??!?!??! Your boy did good! haha Such a nice stash! I need all those brushes.


----------



## Cinci (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_you lucky biotch! lol!! Did he pic the colors out himself? You got quite a catch there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No, he didn't pick the colors himself, but he did help.. He patiently looked at swatches on Specktra, and pictures on the mac site. He listened to product descriptions and offered his input on different colors all along the way as I decided what I wanted...   He always says he loves MAC cause he sees how happy it makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplykat* 

 
_lucky gal! enjoy your goodies!
i love the 217.. i have the 231 too, but i have no idea what to use it for ):_

 
The only thing I know how to use the 231 for so far are paints..  It's nice and small so it makes precise application to the lid very easy....


----------



## sherox (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Omg I am so jealous! The hubbys been deployed and my mac collection has quadrupled in the pas 4 months he's totaly gonna flip when he gets home! I'm kind of new to mac but what does that gel cleanser do?


----------



## Cinci (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherox* 

 
_Omg I am so jealous! The hubbys been deployed and my mac collection has quadrupled in the pas 4 months he's totaly gonna flip when he gets home! I'm kind of new to mac but what does that gel cleanser do?_

 
It's a gental facial/skin cleanser thats mild enough for daily use, but works really well.   use it inthe morning, and before bed.. I have oily skin and I like it because it cleans well without overdrying my skin (which can cause me to produce even more oil).


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

lovely haul


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

he's a winner - what a great haul


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

So so lucky!


----------



## trammie (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

definately a sweet guy! my boyfriend is just like ""OMGGG MORE MAKEUP?" lol


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

How sweet of him! Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Wowwza, sweet haul! Dammm you better go home and make sweet love to him for 2 weeks straight!!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

that lucky boy


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Wow. That's one hell of a gift! It's great he supports your makeup love.


----------



## Sario (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Hang on to this one, he's a sweetheart! Enjoy the haul, it looks delicious!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Definitly the best boyfriend!!! maybe you could lend him to me. lol!


----------



## Norwaygirl (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Awesome haul! I'm jealous!


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

sweet


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Wowza.. what a great guy!
I love seeing guys treating their girls when I go to MAC
He's one in a few that's for sure!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

WOW!! I have to agree that you definitely have the best boyfriend! Mine needs to step up! Hehehe.


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Great haul!... and Great boyfriend!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: "Best boyfriend ever" haul*

Great haul! Lucky girl!!


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

yup I agree = ]




Sario said:


> Hang on to this one, he's a sweetheart! Enjoy the haul, it looks delicious!


----------



## 82thumbtacks (Dec 21, 2010)

Holy Shamoly!!!!!!! I'm typing really hard on my keyboard because this is so exciting and I'm drooling.  Gosh I should keep a box of tissues next to me when I look at everyone's hauls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Super amazing haul - brushes, pigments, everything. And what a sweet bf


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 21, 2010)

Aww your bf is so sweet  Enjoy!


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 26, 2010)

Great Haul. He's a keeper for sure.


----------



## fieran (Dec 27, 2010)

Your bf is so sweet  Great haul.


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Dec 28, 2010)

Aww, thats sweet of him! My hubby just usually gives me the money to go buy rather, than surprising me


----------



## NeonMakeup2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice bf!  Im sure you gave him the night of his life after you got all that!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 9, 2011)

lucky girl!! I hope you guys r married by now lol


----------



## natashaish (Feb 10, 2011)

That's incredibly sweet of him!
  	Where did you find Grand Entrance?


----------

